# Custom made cutting boards?



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone specialize in personalized cutting boards? Need one for a friend and his fiancÃ© getting married in December.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Nave's sawmill in Kingsville...........the best. Will make you exactly what you want......cC


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks cC! Will check it out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*BigGreen here on 2 cool is right good at it....*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

CopanoCruisin said:


> Nave's sawmill in Kingsville...........the best. Will make you exactly what you want......cC


X2

http://mesquitetree.org/

Eric and Wendy are good people!


----------

